# Too high of temperature or no?



## Gamerman09 (May 8, 2009)

I'm wondering if my computer has a temperature way to high. I just need to know if so and what procedures I can take to fix this. Or is SpeedFan a reliable program?

Computer Spec-
Windows Vista 64-bit
AMD Phenom 9500 Quad-core Processor ~2.2GHz
8GB RAM
PNY 9800GT 1gb 256-bit Graphics card

Idle Temperature 

http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=idletemp.png

Left 4 Dead Highest Settings

http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=l4dc.png

Fallout 3 Ultra Settings

http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f3temp.png


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't check many links for the next two weeks, the connection is so bad that I'd have to click on one, then go have lunch, might be done when I am. 

Anyway, how about some text indicating the temperatures that speedfan is showing. I find it to be a dodgy program, when it works, it works. When it doesn't, it's useless, and gives some readings from way out in left field. 

Check your bios for temperatures and voltages. It'll be in a hardware monitoring or pc health, perhaps in the power section. That's considered the most accurate, I like to try different software, and then use one that seems to closely approximate the bios reading.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Those temps seem fine for Speedfan.

Try using Coretemp for your CPU
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

And GPU-Z for your Graphics Card
http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll second that. Try Core Temp and also your BIOS.


----------



## Supertoaster (May 30, 2009)

As far a i know under 65C is "safe", but 70+ does seem abit high for a graphics card, but if your not experiencing any problems, such as cut outs then things should be ok. If you want to lower it maybe consider getting some more/better fans, that should take a couple degrees off.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

er, supertoaster, 73 seems OK to me for a graphics card under load.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> er, supertoaster, 73 seems OK to me for a graphics card under load.


That is pretty normal for a newer card under heavy stress.


----------



## yukisong (May 31, 2009)

That's pretty normall


----------

